# Appointment letter.



## postman (18 May 2021)

After my scan four weeks ago,my letter arrived yesterday,next Wednesday the Surgeon will ring me and tell me what he has planned.I hope it's an early appointment for minor surgery.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nibor (18 May 2021)

Fingers crossed Postman 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## postman (21 Jun 2021)

Well I think I mentioned the call was blocked by our phone,it did not recognise the number,so I missed the appointment.So tomorrow morning on my mobile,I will finally find out what is going on,I hope he wants me in early,I am fed up of the swelling.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Well I think I mentioned the call was blocked by our phone,it did not recognise the number,so I missed the appointment.So tomorrow morning on my mobile,I will finally find out what is going on,I hope he wants me in early,I am fed up of the swelling.


Best o'luck.


----------



## Nibor (22 Jun 2021)

Figers crossed for favourable news. 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2021)

He rang the mobile,I could hardly hear him.Me being the numpty I am the volume was down too low.So cut story short,a minor operation I am now down on his list,when he has no idea.So that's it great news,pity I missed the call last month due to technology,I could have been a month further along.All well now.


----------



## Nibor (22 Jun 2021)

Great News Postman.


----------



## AuroraSaab (30 Jun 2021)

Good news. Hope it comes rounds quickly.


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2021)

Update had problems this,week,Doctor asked for a scan it is Sunday at 12-00.


----------



## kayakerles (18 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Update had problems this,week,Doctor asked for a scan it is Sunday at 12-00.


Hope the scan shows you're still okay to move forward with the surgery. Let's get you 100% soon.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2021)

Update scan showed just more fluid,not it's been big an hard today reaction to gardening I think,that's not classed as resting.So now I wait for surgery,once that is done I am buying a new helmet from Planet x can't wait to get out again.


----------

